# update from last years turkey seasons



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

with a busy as life has been for me in the last couple of years,i do manage to find/make time for turkey season

both spring and fall

my wife is great and tells me to take the time to get out in the woods and chase them sneaky ground buzzards

last spring i got my first bow bird and my largest bird to date

shot it at 22 yards,it weighed 22 lbs.made for great thanksgiving dinner

my sons girlfriend got a nice bird in the spring.he missed a nice tom and didnt fill his spring tag

but he got redemption in the fall and got a really nice tom,and i got a hen at the same time

this was the first time in my 20+ years of turkey hunting that i was able to par take in a double

it was awesome

i will try and post some pics and a video of the double

my first bow bird









my son Wes and his gf Carly posing with our fall double(dont know how to upload a video,sorry)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done indeed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the double ! That's quite a feat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work, Tim!

Ah, yes. The ground blind that becomes invisible to the turkey's keen eyesight.


----------

